# D &C so should I have an endometrial scratch



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi 
I'm after so advice really I had my last OE ivf cycle in March which led to a pregnancy but unfortunately by 7.5 weeks the foetal heartbeat had stopped . I had a D & C on 19th May . We are now undergoing DE ivf and I'm due to have the FET on 21st August . My question is my consultant did scan and my endometrium was thin ( although my period was due ) . I'm on birth controls pill now till 26th July , should I have an endometrial scratch before my FET in August ? I'm worried if the D&C may have caused scarring ... would an endometrial scratch help . I can't afford a hysteroscopy/ laparoscopy as well as this DE cycle . I've had one in the past and everything was fine but that was before my D&C so I gues the results are null and void now .i had an endometrial scratch before my last OE ivf cycle and the blastocyst implanted ... I really don't know what to do for the best but want to give this DE cycle the best chance ...

P.s would scarring show up on a normal scan ? 

Thanks , any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry twinkle toes I am a midwife. 

Not gynaecology trained or fertility trained so not in a position to answer you. 

You are best to talk to your clinic. 

Sorry 

Karen


----------

